
The Model Book of Calligraphy (1561–1596) - prismatic
http://publicdomainreview.org/collections/the-model-book-of-calligraphy-1561-1596/
======
cooper12
Here's the book at the Getty in case anyone wants to see the other pages or in
higher resolution: [http://www.getty.edu/art/collection/objects/1487/joris-
hoefn...](http://www.getty.edu/art/collection/objects/1487/joris-hoefnagel-
and-georg-bocskay-mira-calligraphiae-monumenta-flemish-and-
hungarian-1561-to-1596/)

------
manmal
Wow I didn't know that 3D drawings with proper perspective were a thing in the
16th century. This historic outline says that by the late 15th century,
"artists were in total command of perspective": [http://www.op-
art.co.uk/history/perspective/](http://www.op-art.co.uk/history/perspective/)

Those drawings look so gorgeous, it's great that those colors could be
preserved. Those pears also do look a bit different than ours, interesting.

~~~
Baeocystin
Pears aren't the only fruit with notable change over the centuries. Check out
watermelons!

[https://hyperallergic.com/226096/the-evolution-of-the-
waterm...](https://hyperallergic.com/226096/the-evolution-of-the-watermelon-
captured-in-still-lifes/)

~~~
mcphage
I remember reading an article (which unfortunately I can't find now)
criticizing that article—that the watermelon that they show was a different
cultivar, or had some other condition, which can still be found in watermelons
today.

So... yeah, I guess this isn't a super useful response since I can't find it
again, but just, it's not as simple as all that :-)

------
dcow
This is one of the coolest things I've seen in awhile. Professional doodling.
The precursor to Zalgo.

~~~
cooper12
I know you didn't mean it that way, but calling it doodling is quite a
disservice. It's like looking at a DaVinci and calling it professional finger
painting and a precursor to ascii art. These are the hands of a master
calligrapher and it's quite apparent. The term zalgo is also not apt
considering that's just digital vandalism/noise using stacking diacritics,
while every swash and flourish in this writing is quite deliberate and strikes
a visual balance. Calligraphy is an old and distinguished artform (which
informs modern typography to this day) that takes tons of practice and
dexterity. I suggest reading up on it or even browsing some random stuff such
as
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Calligraphy/top/](https://www.reddit.com/r/Calligraphy/top/).
Certainly not "doodles".

~~~
dcow
I meant "doodle" as a light-hearted--almost facetious--compliment. I do
consider it art. Really interesting art. Maybe zalgo isn't the best word
either but there are people who make hand crafted deliberate "zalgo art" and
it was the closest digital analogy that came to mind short. Like I said I
think it's really really cool. It's amazingly sophisticated art and what
really entertained me about viewing it was that it evoked thoughts of high
school word scribbles taken to and entirely new level. I've never seen
calligraphy juxtaposed with the real wild things that inspire a given instance
of it.

